# Help Finding Cool Season Lawn Renovation Post



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I feel so stupid. I thought g-man had written a detailed cool season lawn renovation guide and I have been on here an hour searching for it. It exists, right? A little frustrated putting in all sorts of renovation words in the search bar and not finding it. Can someone point me to the right spot to see it? I'm losing my mind here.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Killsocket said:


> I feel so stupid. I thought g-man had written a detailed cool season lawn renovation guide and I have been on here an hour searching for it. It exists, right? A little frustrated putting in all sorts of renovation words in the search bar and not finding it. Can someone point me to the right spot to see it? I'm losing my mind here.


Are you talking about the Cool Season Lawn Guide? It is stickied at the top of the Cool Season subforum.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Ware said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> > I feel so stupid. I thought g-man had written a detailed cool season lawn renovation guide and I have been on here an hour searching for it. It exists, right? A little frustrated putting in all sorts of renovation words in the search bar and not finding it. Can someone point me to the right spot to see it? I'm losing my mind here.
> ...


Thanks Ware, but I am sure there was one where, I believe, g-man actually breaks it down when to buy seed, glypho the lawn, seed, etc. all based on his Indiana time (I think) and to adjust timing based on your location. Very detailed guide.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Killsocket this?

2019 Renovation thread

Maybe I should rename it.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Killsocket this?
> 
> 2019 Renovation thread
> 
> Maybe I should rename it.


That's the one! Thanks!


----------

